# Health scare depression and drugs



## jimm (Oct 22, 2016)

Arite guys havnt been on here in about a year and I can't seem to find the old anything goes thread...

anyway basically I have a health issue that will now be with me forever it doesn't stop me training but it threw me and I started drinking to forget about the issue so basically I felt suicidal to be honest I woke up day after finding out the news and went and bought a bottle of vodka and found a quite spot in the street and guzzled it.. Bumped into a girl who is homeless and basically told her my story she was cool with it, and we have become good friends thing is she's a heroin addict and smokes crack ha... I'd tried crack before but have been doing it with her quite a lot I'm not addicted but if I carry on I will be.

i don't want to waste my life and I'm back to the gym but I'm depressed broke and jobless at the min.. I'm at rock bottom and really don't know why I'm writing this I'm just venting and I keep everything to myself and yeah it's horrible guess I need some good friends around me, I just don't have any lol.

iv been spending a lot of time with this girl we got s good connection I just don't think I can be round her because she's taking heroin and we have been sleeping in a squat there is 6 of us in there and all of them do heroin except me it's just a dirty environment as u can imagine.

I just don't know how to get back on track can anyone relate??


sorry for the rant but I need to get my story out I guess I'm looking for help or advice



cheers


----------



## locutus61 (Oct 27, 2016)

jimm said:


> Arite guys havnt been on here in about a year and I can't seem to find the old anything goes thread...
> 
> anyway basically I have a health issue that will now be with me forever it doesn't stop me training but it threw me and I started drinking to forget about the issue so basically I felt suicidal to be honest I woke up day after finding out the news and went and bought a bottle of vodka and found a quite spot in the street and guzzled it.. Bumped into a girl who is homeless and basically told her my story she was cool with it, and we have become good friends thing is she's a heroin addict and smokes crack ha... I'd tried crack before but have been doing it with her quite a lot I'm not addicted but if I carry on I will be.
> 
> ...




First thing you need to do is separate yourself from your current environment. Keep associating with those people and you will eventually become just like them. 
Sounds as if you are from the UK, if so, the social safety net there should have some sort of temporary help that you can take advantage of. 
When given the choice to do that which is easy or that which is difficult, choose the difficult thing to do. It's easy to wallow in self pity and just give up. Not trying to minimize what you are going through, but I just can't help but believe that someone out there has succeeded through a worse situation than you. Good luck to you.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 27, 2016)

Get far away from the girl......last thing you need is co-dependance......

Get a plan-give yourself hope.......I have been where you are and one day woke up and said no more......it sounds stupid but that decision flipped a switch and I never turned back....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been where you're at brother.  Unfortunately my substance abuse led me to prison.  I'd advice at the very least you get some positive support via AA or NA.  Working out is a huge factor in my recovery but without a support network to lean on and push you to thrive you are bound to fail.  It's alright to ask for help.  Keep your head up and always move forward.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes, get to some meetings, meet some people, try to get into a shelter at night and off the streets, get well first, then you can train, but first you need to get well... Hoping for the best for you...


----------

